# Fare adjustment???



## lisahallak (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm so angry right now I could scream. I gave a ride this morning and it was my last ride before I logged out for a while and I went to pick my passenger up at his home which was the destination in the app and he was going to work at a restaurant which was approximately 10 miles away from his house. I get there and I pick him up and I get about a mile down the road and then his girlfriend calls on the phone so then when he gets off the phone he apologizes and asked me to take him back to his house because his girlfriend is on the way over and she's going to give him a ride to work so he doesn't have to pay for Uber. So I haven't gone far and I was like no problem and I took him back to his house now and he's going to have a small minimum fee anyway and I have not gone far. I checked my e-mail a little while after that maybe about an hour after and I get an email from Uber telling me they adjusted my fair to zero for picking up the wrong passenger. I was so angry and I have submitted request over and over and over about this to Uber and not a single one of those idiots has bothered to respond to my support request. And the angrier I get the more negative things I end up saying to them and the more negative tweets I end up tweeting to the point where well I'm going to end up saying things it's going to get me deactivated or go to that person's job and cuss them out or go bang on their front door and threatened them or something stupid like that. Which I know would be stupid because it's not worth it but to me it's not about the few dollars it's about principal and it's not even about the passenger tried to scam because there's a lot of scam artists out there and a lot of crooked people out there it's about Uber not responding back and fixing this issue. I fought with them all day to finally get my toll reimburse correctly yesterday and I was already still mad about that. I've been with Uber for 2 years now and it just goes from bad to worse on a daily basis. I'm so angry right now here in Virginia that I'm thinking about purchasing a San Francisco phone number on a VoIP line just to be able to contact their emergency response line and talk to a normal human being. Does anyone know if that number in San Francisco still works. I am so serious because I am so very angry right now.


----------



## lisahallak (Jul 31, 2016)

I mean seriously my area here we live is already the lowest rates in the entire damn country as it is and then for them to allow some piece of s*** crook to do something like this and not get back to me immediately is unacceptable.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you have a dashcam? Problem solved if you do.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I feel for you, that sucks but you made a huge rookie mistake.

Never take a pax to a destination without making them change their destination in the app. Once he decided to go home, pull over have him change his address to home or nearby and take him there.

It sucks but you will never make that mistake again


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

lisahallak said:


> I'm so angry right now I could scream. I gave a ride this morning and it was my last ride before I logged out for a while and I went to pick my passenger up at his home which was the destination in the app and he was going to work at a restaurant which was approximately 10 miles away from his house. I get there and I pick him up and I get about a mile down the road and then his girlfriend calls on the phone so then when he gets off the phone he apologizes and asked me to take him back to his house because his girlfriend is on the way over and she's going to give him a ride to work so he doesn't have to pay for Uber. So I haven't gone far and I was like no problem and I took him back to his house now and he's going to have a small minimum fee anyway and I have not gone far. I checked my e-mail a little while after that maybe about an hour after and I get an email from Uber telling me they adjusted my fair to zero for picking up the wrong passenger. I was so angry and I have submitted request over and over and over about this to Uber and not a single one of those idiots has bothered to respond to my support request. And the angrier I get the more negative things I end up saying to them and the more negative tweets I end up tweeting to the point where well I'm going to end up saying things it's going to get me deactivated or go to that person's job and cuss them out or go bang on their front door and threatened them or something stupid like that. Which I know would be stupid because it's not worth it but to me it's not about the few dollars it's about principal and it's not even about the passenger tried to scam because there's a lot of scam artists out there and a lot of crooked people out there it's about Uber not responding back and fixing this issue. I fought with them all day to finally get my toll reimburse correctly yesterday and I was already still mad about that. I've been with Uber for 2 years now and it just goes from bad to worse on a daily basis. I'm so angry right now here in Virginia that I'm thinking about purchasing a San Francisco phone number on a VoIP line just to be able to contact their emergency response line and talk to a normal human being. Does anyone know if that number in San Francisco still works. I am so serious because I am so very angry right now.


Don't take your anger out on Twitter, don't take it out on Uber customer service either. In fact make sure you give pax like this 5 stars, this way no signs will point to you.

Go back to their house and do something to it so they'll never treat another Uber driver that way.

And in the off chance Uber asks you about the incident you can be like what?? I don't know what you're talking about. And the 5 stars you left them will back up the notion of you having no hard feelings.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

lisahallak said:


> I'm so angry right now I could scream. I gave a ride this morning and it was my last ride before I logged out for a while and I went to pick my passenger up at his home which was the destination in the app and he was going to work at a restaurant which was approximately 10 miles away from his house. I get there and I pick him up and I get about a mile down the road and then his girlfriend calls on the phone so then when he gets off the phone he apologizes and asked me to take him back to his house because his girlfriend is on the way over and she's going to give him a ride to work so he doesn't have to pay for Uber. So I haven't gone far and I was like no problem and I took him back to his house now and he's going to have a small minimum fee anyway and I have not gone far. I checked my e-mail a little while after that maybe about an hour after and I get an email from Uber telling me they adjusted my fair to zero for picking up the wrong passenger. I was so angry and I have submitted request over and over and over about this to Uber and not a single one of those idiots has bothered to respond to my support request. And the angrier I get the more negative things I end up saying to them and the more negative tweets I end up tweeting to the point where well I'm going to end up saying things it's going to get me deactivated or go to that person's job and cuss them out or go bang on their front door and threatened them or something stupid like that. Which I know would be stupid because it's not worth it but to me it's not about the few dollars it's about principal and it's not even about the passenger tried to scam because there's a lot of scam artists out there and a lot of crooked people out there it's about Uber not responding back and fixing this issue. I fought with them all day to finally get my toll reimburse correctly yesterday and I was already still mad about that. I've been with Uber for 2 years now and it just goes from bad to worse on a daily basis. I'm so angry right now here in Virginia that I'm thinking about purchasing a San Francisco phone number on a VoIP line just to be able to contact their emergency response line and talk to a normal human being. Does anyone know if that number in San Francisco still works. I am so serious because I am so very angry right now.


I didn't read all u wrote, but go in and dispute. I did it yesterday and got paid from pax claimed I picked up wrong pax.

from my email.

We adjusted one of your fares

U
[email protected]
Sat 2/25/2017 9:32 PM
Inbox


















Trip fare adjustment

we're reaching out to let you know that the fare for one of your trips has been adjusted.
Original fare: $6.07
New fare: $0.00
Reason: Wrong Rider Picked Up. This fare was adjusted following a report that the wrong rider was picked up. As a result, we are not able to process this fare. In the future, please confirm your rider's identity before starting a trip.

When a rider or driver-partner writes in about a trip, we review the trip history and make any necessary changes to the fare.

If you believe that any of these fare adjustments are incorrect, you can request a review using your app and we'll follow up with you.

How to request a review (please do not respond directly to this email):

1. Select Account in your Uber Driver app menu.

2. Tap Help.

3. Tap Trips and select the trip.

4. Tap Fare Review.

5. Tap Dispute a previously adjusted fare

6. Submit your comments about the adjustment.

This worked for me. First time I've felt satisfied with driver support from Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

What happened was...

The passenger told support that they were never picked up, thus getting a full refund.

IF you EVER get this again you NEED to pull over and have them change the destination so that you have documentation of taking them... well nowhere.. Refuse to take them back until they change the address.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I feel for you, that sucks but you made a huge rookie mistake.
> 
> Never take a pax to a destination without making them change their destination in the app. Once he decided to go home, pull over have him change his address to home or nearby and take him there.
> 
> It sucks but you will never make that mistake again


I've done over 1000 trips over past 4 months.

Maybe I've been lucky but I take people where they ask me to and don't make them change it in the app and I've always been paid. For example, yesterday 12 mile to destination. pax giving me crap that he can't smoke and lights up behind. I tell him NO bad pax put it out. He does and says he didn't see a no smoking sign. So on way back we take quick smoke break didn't want nicotine withdrawal. Neways long story longer I drive them 12 miles. Then they want to return home with quick stop at McDonald's to talk to someone another 12 miles. Then I drive them home. & I got paid for the whole trip. If they complain about price what would Uber do?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What happened was...
> 
> The passenger told support that they were never picked up, thus getting a full refund.
> 
> IF you EVER get this again you NEED to pull over and have them change the destination so that you have documentation of taking them... well nowhere.. Refuse to take them back until they change the address.


Hmmm sounds like 1 star and pax complaint to support.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> If they complain about price what would Uber do?


Uber is well known for bending over for pax. My line of thinking is to always protect myself. You may get away with not having pax change address a few times buts it's only a matter of time before one ask for a fare adjustment and Uber grants it.

To Uber you are expendable, Pax are not


----------



## lisahallak (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I feel for you, that sucks but you made a huge rookie mistake.
> 
> Never take a pax to a destination without making them change their destination in the app. Once he decided to go home, pull over have him change his address to home or nearby and take him there.
> 
> It sucks but you will never make that mistake again


Yeah the problem is I'm not a rookie I've been with Uber for 2 years. I have had this kind of thing happen a couple times where passengers try to scam for a free ride by calling and some stupid excuse but in the past that gotten right back and they've put it back and fixed it. What made me so angry this time is multiple replies about this to Uber and their stupid ignorant customer service not getting back to me and then actually ended up taking 6 hours for them to fix this. So it was Uber I was actually mad about more than anything because of their incompetence and I had refused to drive another ride for them until this issue was fixed which took six hours to actually get someone to respond. After they fixed it I ended up driving until late in the night because there was a lot of surges and ultimately ended up to be a pretty decent night fortunately.

And actually he must not have rated me badly because my rating is the same 4.79 but I guess he was just trying to scam a free ride. And in fact I had actually rated him a five-star when I dropped him off because I had not anticipated anything like this


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

lisahallak said:


> Yeah the problem is I'm not a rookie I've been with Uber for 2 years. I have had this kind of thing happen a couple times where passengers try to scam for a free ride by calling and some stupid excuse but in the past that gotten right back and they've put it back and fixed it. What made me so angry this time is multiple replies about this to Uber and their stupid ignorant customer service not getting back to me and then actually ended up taking 6 hours for them to fix this. So it was Uber I was actually mad about more than anything because of their incompetence and I had refused to drive another ride for them until this issue was fixed which took six hours to actually get someone to respond. After they fixed it I ended up driving until late in the night because there was a lot of surges and ultimately ended up to be a pretty decent night fortunately.
> 
> And actually he must not have rated me badly because my rating is the same 4.79 but I guess he was just trying to scam a free ride. And in fact I had actually rated him a five-star when I dropped him off because I had not anticipated anything like this


Did you use the directions on how to request a review? I was impressed how somewhat easily/quickly Uber said they would pay me.


----------



## lisahallak (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah I did and that's the same method I've used in the past when something like this happens and it's all taken care of now but it just really pissed me off because nobody was getting back to me what I felt was an efficient manner


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

lisahallak said:


> I'm so angry right now I could scream. I gave a ride this morning and it was my last ride before I logged out for a while and I went to pick my passenger up at his home which was the destination in the app and he was going to work at a restaurant which was approximately 10 miles away from his house. I get there and I pick him up and I get about a mile down the road and then his girlfriend calls on the phone so then when he gets off the phone he apologizes and asked me to take him back to his house because his girlfriend is on the way over and she's going to give him a ride to work so he doesn't have to pay for Uber. So I haven't gone far and I was like no problem and I took him back to his house now and he's going to have a small minimum fee anyway and I have not gone far. I checked my e-mail a little while after that maybe about an hour after and I get an email from Uber telling me they adjusted my fair to zero for picking up the wrong passenger. I was so angry and I have submitted request over and over and over about this to Uber and not a single one of those idiots has bothered to respond to my support request. And the angrier I get the more negative things I end up saying to them and the more negative tweets I end up tweeting to the point where well I'm going to end up saying things it's going to get me deactivated or go to that person's job and cuss them out or go bang on their front door and threatened them or something stupid like that. Which I know would be stupid because it's not worth it but to me it's not about the few dollars it's about principal and it's not even about the passenger tried to scam because there's a lot of scam artists out there and a lot of crooked people out there it's about Uber not responding back and fixing this issue. I fought with them all day to finally get my toll reimburse correctly yesterday and I was already still mad about that. I've been with Uber for 2 years now and it just goes from bad to worse on a daily basis. I'm so angry right now here in Virginia that I'm thinking about purchasing a San Francisco phone number on a VoIP line just to be able to contact their emergency response line and talk to a normal human being. Does anyone know if that number in San Francisco still works. I am so serious because I am so very angry right now.


Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own sh*it. They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good Luck! - Uber CEO


----------

